# [Solved] Bluetooth on boot after ~arch update

## johncrist88

Last night I got Gentoo running on my Dell XPS M2010. I also got Bluez up and running and added the service to the default runlevel so I can use my keyboard/mouse to log in and do what I need to do after the system is done booting.

After switching to ~amd64 last night (I usually start stable and then switch after the install for minimal headache) I updated Bluez, and suddenly /etc/init.d/bluetooth disappeared. I tried to recompile it with no avail. My question is, has the init script disappeared for any particular reason and, if so, how do you start bluetooth up automatically now? If not and it's just a fluke that it's gone, where do I go from here?

emerge --info

EDIT: Now, if I use a regular USB keyboard/mouse to startx and pull up blueman-manager, it will fail. I have to recompile bluez, and then (keeping in mind the init script is still gone), if I pull up blueman-manager, suddenly my keyboard will connect. Odd.

EDIT 2: Did some digging and found this.

----------

## johncrist88

Okay, I performed the procedure posted in the bug report by adding the following to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
udevadm trigger
```

I also added the same to /etc/local.d/01-bluetooth.start, but it doesn't appear that either are processing when local starts up. I still have to grab my USB keyboard, login, and manually run 'udevadm trigger'

Am I doing something wrong?

----------

## Veldrin

I guess missing, or wrong permissions: please post ls -la /etc/local.d/ .

Is the shebang properly set in those scripts?

----------

## johncrist88

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> I guess missing, or wrong permissions: please post ls -la /etc/local.d/ .
> 
> Is the shebang properly set in those scripts?

 

You, good sir, are a genius. I feel a little dumb not thinking to set the script +x. Thanks.

----------

## Veldrin

experience is a good teacher, if there weren't the tuition fees...

----------

